# ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*لكل شخص منا شخصيته ولديه عدة مميزات تميزه عن غيره
من الناس اضافة لذلك عدة عيوب نجده يحاول تلافيها واحيانا
لا يحب ان يعترف بها مع انه ضروري لكل شخصية ان يكون لديها
مميزات وعيوب انه شي فطري والكمال لرب المجد يسوع المسيح
ومن العقل والمنطق ان نكون اول المعترفين بعيوبنا قبل مميزاتنا
حتى تكون عامل مساعدة لنا في تلافي تلك العيوب
والوصول الى الحد من ذاك العيب او التخلص منه
نهائيا... اذااستطعنا
فالسؤال الموجه الى كل عضو من اعضاء
المنتدى واتمنى الاجابةعليه بصـراحــه :
.
.
.
ماهي الصفة التي ترى انها تؤثر على شخصيتك
وترى بانها من عيوبك التي تتمنى ان تتخلص منها ؟​*


----------



## fullaty (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

*اه دى فضايح علنى كده يا كاجو 

انا العصيبه و النرفزه دى رهيبه لما بتنرفز مش بشوف قدامى وممكن اغلط بطريقه وحشه 
وكمان ساعات بقفل من ناس من غير سبب بس عدم راحه او ببقى مضايقه ساعتها وهما ياخدوا عنى فكره انى مغروره او رخمه وانا ببقى مضايقه ساعتها مش اكتر

ميرسى على الموضوع يا كاجو بس انت كمان رد على الموضوع مش انت عضو ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sunny man (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل و قيم يساعد الانسان على الجلوس مع نفسه ليحاسبها و يحاول ان يكتشف عيوبها و يطلب من رب المجد مساعدته فى التخلص من هذه العيوب و ارى اننى على الرغم من اننى صبور جدا الا ان هناك لحظات اشعر فيها بالعصبية الشديدة و خاصة فى مجال العمل عندما ارى هناك ظلم فى التعامل مع الموظفين حتى لو لم يكن الموضوع يخصنى


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

فعلا كل واحد منا فيه عيوب واحيانا نحاول ان ننكرها او نتجنب الاعتراف بها
وبجد  نقدر نغير من اطباعنا ومن اهم  العيوب  العصبيه الزايده دي مش
حلوة ابدا يعني اي انسان عارف نفسه انه عصبي يحاول يخفف عصبيته
انا اعطيت مثالا : هناك الغرور والتكبر والامبالاة وغيرها 
واطلب من الرب ان يعين كل واحد فينا للتخلص من  هذه العيوب 
شكراا للموضوع حلو جدااا . الرب يباركك .سلام ونعمه​


----------



## mero_engel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

*اعتقد انه من اكثر العيوب التي نعاني منها هو التوتر والعصبيه*
*انا من اكثر الاشياء اللي بدايق منها في نفسي هي العصبيه *
*لانها مش بتاثر بس علي علاقتي مع الشخص اللي بتعامل معاه ولكن بتاثر فيا انا شخصيا سواء جسديا او نفسيا*
*ربنا يساعدنا في التخلص من كل عيوبنا*
*ميرسي علي موضوع المهم كاجو*​


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *اه دى فضايح علنى كده يا كاجو
> 
> انا العصيبه و النرفزه دى رهيبه لما بتنرفز مش بشوف قدامى وممكن اغلط بطريقه وحشه
> وكمان ساعات بقفل من ناس من غير سبب بس عدم راحه او ببقى مضايقه ساعتها وهما ياخدوا عنى فكره انى مغروره او رخمه وانا ببقى مضايقه ساعتها مش اكتر
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايون كده ادينى كمان يا معلم

فضايح فضايح 

شاطره يا فيبى دنك اتعصبى كتير كتير كتير ومتخافيش محدش هيزعل منك 

ده وهم مش اكتر 

وبعدين مين قال ان انا عضو ؟


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع جميل و قيم يساعد الانسان على الجلوس مع نفسه ليحاسبها و يحاول ان يكتشف عيوبها و يطلب من رب المجد مساعدته فى التخلص من هذه العيوب و ارى اننى على الرغم من اننى صبور جدا الا ان هناك لحظات اشعر فيها بالعصبية الشديدة و خاصة فى مجال العمل عندما ارى هناك ظلم فى التعامل مع الموظفين حتى لو لم يكن الموضوع يخصنى





ميرسى اوى يا سنى مان على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## girl of my lord (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

سلام المسيح
موضوع جميل قوي بجد
انا بشوف ان اهم ضعف في شخصيتي هو الحساسيه الزايده عن اللزوم 
يعني انا ممكن كلمه تجرحني بسهوله حتي ولو صاحبها مايقصدش يجرحني
انا عارفه ان الحساسيه للبنات حاجه اساسيه لكن انا شايفه انها زايده عندي شوية ونفسي ابطل الحساسيه دي
ميرررررسي للموضوع ياكاجو ربنا معاك


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



†السريانيه† قال:


> فعلا كل واحد منا فيه عيوب واحيانا نحاول ان ننكرها او نتجنب الاعتراف بها
> وبجد  نقدر نغير من اطباعنا ومن اهم  العيوب  العصبيه الزايده دي مش
> حلوة ابدا يعني اي انسان عارف نفسه انه عصبي يحاول يخفف عصبيته
> انا اعطيت مثالا : هناك الغرور والتكبر والامبالاة وغيرها
> ...




ميرسى يا سريانيه على المرورك الجميل ده


----------



## سيزار (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

ايه يا عم الموضوع دا ب الزمه دا موضوع يعنى ان الواحد يقووووووووول عيوبه ... خلى بالك العيوب بتاعت الشخص الى بيحددها الناس مش الشخص ذاته .. قصدى مرايتك ومرايتك هى الناس عزيزى ..
صعب قوى انى اقوووووول عيوب كدا ..
على العموم فكره حلوه بس طلعنى من الموضوع هههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *اعتقد انه من اكثر العيوب التي نعاني منها هو التوتر والعصبيه*
> *انا من اكثر الاشياء اللي بدايق منها في نفسي هي العصبيه *
> *لانها مش بتاثر بس علي علاقتي مع الشخص اللي بتعامل معاه ولكن بتاثر فيا انا شخصيا سواء جسديا او نفسيا*
> *ربنا يساعدنا في التخلص من كل عيوبنا*
> *ميرسي علي موضوع المهم كاجو*​




ادينى اكتر يا ريس 

اى خدمه يا عم روك وكوبتك

هفضحلك الاعضاء كلهم وابينهملك على حقيقتهم دلوقتى 



هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل ده 

فضحك لنفسك بدون احراج


----------



## سيزار (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

ويا ريت يا كاجو تنظر الى تعليقى على الموضوع دا فى توقيعى الشخصى


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



dolly قال:


> سلام المسيح
> موضوع جميل قوي بجد
> انا بشوف ان اهم ضعف في شخصيتي هو الحساسيه الزايده عن اللزوم
> يعني انا ممكن كلمه تجرحني بسهوله حتي ولو صاحبها مايقصدش يجرحني
> ...




دى الحساسيه دى اجمل حاجه فى النبات حتى لو ايه بس برضو حلوه

شكرا على المرور الجميل والحساس ده


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> ايه يا عم الموضوع دا ب الزمه دا موضوع يعنى ان الواحد يقووووووووول عيوبه ... خلى بالك العيوب بتاعت الشخص الى بيحددها الناس مش الشخص ذاته .. قصدى مرايتك ومرايتك هى الناس عزيزى ..
> صعب قوى انى اقوووووول عيوب كدا ..
> على العموم فكره حلوه بس طلعنى من الموضوع هههههههههههههه:yahoo:




ماشى ياباشا 

عرفت تخرج نفسك من الوقف بسهوله اوى 
ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## سيزار (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

اى خدمه يا كاجووووووووووو يا قمر منور فى سماه ومن نوره بقول يا محلاه


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> اى خدمه يا كاجووووووووووو يا قمر منور فى سماه ومن نوره بقول يا محلاه



قمر ايه ياعم

دنا لو فى السما زى ما بتقول كان زمانها ولعت

كنت اعلنت على بتوع الارض حرب النجوم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sara2003 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا وان عن نفسى مليانه عيوب من اهمها الغيرة والحساسية*


----------



## kajo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



sara2003 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وان عن نفسى مليانه عيوب من اهمها الغيرة والحساسية*




على فكره الغيره والحساسيه من اجمل صفات البنات

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## shadymokhles (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

*مرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل
*​


----------



## artamisss (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

 طبانا بقى كصيبتى  عصبيتى  وكسلى  وكلامى  برغى كتير 

لو عندك حل ليهم قولى ههههههه


----------



## kajo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



shadymokhles قال:


> *مرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل
> *​



معرفناش العيب برضو يا شادى

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## kajo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



artamisss قال:


> طبانا بقى كصيبتى  عصبيتى  وكسلى  وكلامى  برغى كتير
> 
> لو عندك حل ليهم قولى ههههههه





اكيد ليهم حل

هفكرلك واقولك

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

ليه الاحراج ده

طب انا العيب الى انا شايفاه فى نفسويتى

انى شقيه جدا وبعمل اى حاجه تخطر على بالى ومش بيهمنى صح ولا غلط 

اى حاجه المهم اريح الجمجمه وخلاص بس بحس بعد مده ان فيه حاجه غلط حصلت


----------



## kajo (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



sandra2000 قال:


> ليه الاحراج ده
> 
> طب انا العيب الى انا شايفاه فى نفسويتى
> 
> ...




ينهار مدوحس 

ايه يا حاجه الكلام الغريب ده

لا ربنا معاكى ويشفيكى يابنتى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت قولتيلى انت منين ؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## sandra2000 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



kajo قال:


> ينهار مدوحس
> 
> ايه يا حاجه الكلام الغريب ده
> 
> ...




يشفينى ايه ياعم انت 

انت شايفنى بشد فى شعرى

على العموم ماشى  بس صدقنى انا بعمل اى حاجه غريبه تيجى فى بالى وكل حاجه جديده احب اجرب كل حاجه

مش كله كله يعنى الى يليق بس 

وعايز تعرف انا منين ليه

عايز تيجى تتقدم لبابا ولا ايه ؟


----------



## kajo (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



sandra2000 قال:


> يشفينى ايه ياعم انت
> 
> انت شايفنى بشد فى شعرى
> 
> ...




كلامك مظبوط و اتعدل شويه عن قبل كده

وايه هو انا بتدبس ولا ايه 

على العموم لا انا مرتبط

هههههههه


----------



## samer12 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

  ربما جوابي يكون مثل جواب الأخوة وهو إني عصبي جداً 
وطبعاً هذا لا يعني أنه لا يوجد عيوب آخرى ولكن هذا العيب الأكثر إزعاجاً ​


----------



## noraa (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

والله مش عيب  ان الانسان يعرف عيبوبة العيب انة ميعرفش يصلحها عموما  نوعدك اننا نصلح  عيبونا وربنا امر بالستر


----------



## kajo (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



samer12 قال:


> ربما جوابي يكون مثل جواب الأخوة وهو إني عصبي جداً
> وطبعاً هذا لا يعني أنه لا يوجد عيوب آخرى ولكن هذا العيب الأكثر إزعاجاً ​





ميرسى جداااا على مشاركتك الجميله دى


----------



## kajo (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



noraa قال:


> والله مش عيب  ان الانسان يعرف عيبوبة العيب انة ميعرفش يصلحها عموما  نوعدك اننا نصلح  عيبونا وربنا امر بالستر





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ماشى يا نورا عرفتى تقلبى من الموضوع ومن الرد

ماشى 


شكرا على مرورك


----------



## بنت النعمة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

*سلام و نعمة

موضوع جميل قوي 
انا اكثر عيب لدي هو
اني ابكي بسرعة شديدة حتى لاتفه الاسباب​*


----------



## kajo (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



بنت النعمة قال:


> *سلام و نعمة
> 
> موضوع جميل قوي
> انا اكثر عيب لدي هو
> اني ابكي بسرعة شديدة حتى لاتفه الاسباب​*





ده مش عيب ده حاجه موجوده فى طبيعه الانسان

والعياط يزيل السموم من الجسم

يا بختك


----------



## MinaUSA (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

I asked the same my friend about this 

answer was:
1-sari3 el ghadab
2-motsar3
:smil12:


----------



## kajo (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



MinaUSA قال:


> I asked the same my friend about this
> 
> answer was:
> 1-sari3 el ghadab
> ...



على فكره يا مينا انا تقريبا زيك

متسرع 

بس فى حاجات ينفع فيها التسرع وفى حاجات مش ينفع

فى حاجات التسرع واخد اللاجابه لازم يكون مطلوب فيها  بس مش ترجع تندم لو خدت الاجابه غلط


وميرسى اوى لمرورك


----------



## *malk (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

غيرة و عصبية و جنان اوى

حاجة تانى  :new2:


----------



## assyrian girl (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

well first thx for the nice toipc and second thing is i hate myself when i cant say no to someone hahahhahah even if he or she annoying me lol


----------



## ميرنا (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*

كتر منهم عندى ​


----------



## kajo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



keky قال:


> غيرة و عصبية و جنان اوى
> 
> حاجة تانى :new2:


 

فى حاجات كتير

بس مش اشكال

شكرا لمرورك ياقمرى​


----------



## kajo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك ؟؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> well first thx for the nice toipc and second thing is i hate myself when i cant say no to someone hahahhahah even if he or she annoying me lol


 
merci liky kteeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

*لكل شخص منا شخصيته ولديه عدة مميزات تميزه عن غيره*
*من الناس اضافة لذلك عدة عيوب نجده يحاول تلافيها واحيانا*
*لا يحب ان يعترف بها مع انه ضروري لكل شخصية ان يكون لديها*
*مميزات وعيوب انه شي فطري والكمال لرب المجد يسوع المسيح*
*ومن العقل والمنطق ان نكون اول المعترفين بعيوبنا قبل مميزاتنا*
*حتى تكون عامل مساعدة لنا في تلافي تلك العيوب*
*والوصول الى الحد من ذاك العيب او التخلص منه*
*نهائيا... اذااستطعنا*
*فالسؤال الموجه الى كل عضو من اعضاء*
*المنتدى واتمنى الاجابةعليه بصـراحــه :*
*.*
​*.*
*.*
*ماهي الصفة التي ترى انها تؤثر على شخصيتك*
*وترى بانها من عيوبك التي تتمنى ان تتخلص منها ؟*
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

*لا  يوجد اي  عيب 

انا بشكر ربي

لانه  خلقني  على  صورته  متكامل


شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعة​*


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



amjad-ri قال:


> *لا يوجد اي عيب ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الله عليك *
*تفتكر هاد هو الرد المقنع *
*اسف لمداخلتى ان كانت غلط *
*مو بقصد اى اساءة بس راجع نفسك اخى الغالى*
*اكيد بتعدل اكتير من ردك*
*واكيد ربنا خالق كل البشر على صورتة ومثالة صغار وانقياء القلب *
*واحنا اللى بنتعلم وبنعرف الخير والشر *
*وان كنا فى الخير نسعى اكيد ربنا كارمنا وان كنا فى الشر فا ربنا قادر يعدل منا *
*وكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله *
*اسف اخى العزيز لو كنت ضايقتك*
*بس اكيد ليك رد تانى احب اشوفك تشارك بية *
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

*العصبية*


----------



## yerigagarin (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

العصبيه المصطنعه في التعامل مع الناس
كتير بظبط نفسي متلبسا باصطناع العصبيه والغضب في مواقف لا تستحق
لكن بصراحه الحكايه دي بتنفع في مواقف كتير خصوصا في العمل ومع الجيران
واخر موقف كان اليوم لما روحت البيت وجدت كيس قمامه علي سلم العماره ( مع اني منبه علي كل السكان بعدم وضع القمامه علي السلم ) رحت مخبط علي اقرب شقه فتحلي جاري رحت متخانق معاه من غير مقدمات فانكر ان الكيس يخصه رحت شايط الكيس مبعتره علي السلم ورحت معلي صوتي باعلي اوكتاف ممكن لدرجة ان السكان كلهم خرجو يهدوني وواحد فيهم قالي حرام عليك نفسك ممكن يجري لك حاجه
انا سمعت الكلمه دي ومسكت نفسي من الضحك بالعافيه لدرجة ان عيني دمعت وبصراحه كنت مستمتع جدا بالموقف 
طبعا السلم اتكنس فورا واعتقد ان مفيش حد حيعمل حاجه تضايقني لمدة شهور طويله
طبعا انا متأكد ان العاده دي عاده سيئه لكن مش عارف اخلص منها لانها مثمرة و نتائجها سريعه و فعاله

*موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



bent el3dra قال:


> *العصبية*


*مثلى تمام*
*بس جربى لو تشوفى الموقف للأخر وتسمعى كل شيء للأخر هتلاقى نفسك بتحلى كل شيء بمنتهى السهولة *
*مو كل شيء بيكون نرفزة وعصبية *
*اعطى فرصة لنفسك على الاقل *
*للتفاوض*
*شكرا لمرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى اختى الغالية بنت العدرا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



yerigagarin قال:


> العصبيه المصطنعه في التعامل مع الناس
> كتير بظبط نفسي متلبسا باصطناع العصبيه والغضب في مواقف لا تستحق
> لكن بصراحه الحكايه دي بتنفع في مواقف كتير خصوصا في العمل ومع الجيران
> واخر موقف كان اليوم لما روحت البيت وجدت كيس قمامه علي سلم العماره ( مع اني منبه علي كل السكان بعدم وضع القمامه علي السلم ) رحت مخبط علي اقرب شقه فتحلي جاري رحت متخانق معاه من غير مقدمات فانكر ان الكيس يخصه رحت شايط الكيس مبعتره علي السلم ورحت معلي صوتي باعلي اوكتاف ممكن لدرجة ان السكان كلهم خرجو يهدوني وواحد فيهم قالي حرام عليك نفسك ممكن يجري لك حاجه
> ...


*انا مش عارف اقولك اية مع انك مستمتع بها الشيء اكتير*
**
*عموما ان مشاركتك اسعدتنى اكتير *
*ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

العصبيه والتسرع 
مرسىىىى يا جوجو على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



kokoman قال:


> العصبيه والتسرع ​
> 
> مرسىىىى يا جوجو على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*يظهر انها مشكلة معممة بلنسبة لكل الناس*
*شكرا لمشاركتك حبيبى*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

_



ماهي الصفة التي ترى انها تؤثر على شخصيتك
وترى بانها من عيوبك التي تتمنى ان تتخلص منها​

أنقر للتوسيع...

العصبيه وسرعة اتخاذ القرار​_


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> العصبيه وسرعة اتخاذ القرار​_


*اشكرك على المشاركة الجميلة*
*بس حاول تتخلص من العصبية*
*لأنها بتصل للغضب*
*والغضب شيء صعب على الانسان*
*ربنا يباركك وميرسى لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## قمر الكون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

_*العناد والعصبية هذا الشي اكرها في شخصيتي


شكراا وردة ع الموضوع الجميل*_​


----------



## يوستيكا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

النرفزه و العصبيه في بعض المواقف وعلي فكرة بعض كده بندم


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



قمر الكون قال:


> _*العناد والعصبية هذا الشي اكرها في شخصيتي*_​
> 
> 
> 
> _*شكراا وردة ع الموضوع الجميل*_​


*ميرسى للمشاركة واتمنالك تواصا دايم وسطيينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



يوستيكا قال:


> النرفزه و العصبيه في بعض المواقف وعلي فكرة بعض كده بندم


*ميرسى اكتير على المشاركة الجميلة*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

الخجل اللي زايد عن حدوووووووووو هاي اكتر صفة بكرهها بنفسي
خسرت كتير اشيا من هالصفة...كل عيلتي ورفقاتي بينتقدو هالصفة فيني واع
ميرسي عالموضوع


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



ارووجة قال:


> الخجل اللي زايد عن حدوووووووووو هاي اكتر صفة بكرهها بنفسي
> خسرت كتير اشيا من هالصفة...كل عيلتي ورفقاتي بينتقدو هالصفة فيني واع
> ميرسي عالموضوع


*ميرسى لمشاركتك *
*ولمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kero ezzat (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

العصبية الزائدة عن الحد والشدة فى المعاملة مع اخويا بالذااااااااااااااااااات
ارجو مشاعدتى لان انى مضايق بسبب الموضوع دة


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



kero ezzat قال:


> العصبية الزائدة عن الحد والشدة فى المعاملة مع اخويا بالذااااااااااااااااااات
> ارجو مشاعدتى لان انى مضايق بسبب الموضوع دة


*سلام ونعمة *
*اولا برحب بيك واتمنالك تواصل دايم *
*وشكرا اكتير على مشااركتك الجميلة*
*ثانيا *
*ما اقدر انصحك اكثر من انك تصلى وتطلب من ربنا طول بال *
*وانة يهدى نفسك على اخوك*
*وافتكر كويس *
*انك وقت ما تقول اة ما تلاقى حدا بيقف جنبك غيرة*
*صدقنى يا اخى الغالى *
*ما حدا بيعرف ها الكلام قدى*
*انا  لو ليا نص اخ واحد*
*وعد منى ابقى خدام رجلة طول حياتى*
*اخوك بيحبك *
*حاول انت كمان تحبة *
*ربنا قادر يصلح امورك ويبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*

عيب شخصيتى

انى لما احب احب اوى اوى بجد
ولما  اكرة  اكرة  بجد

مثل  لما احب بحس ان البحبهم هما كل حياتى 
وزى منا بشفهم كدة بحس انهم لاذم  اكون انا كدة ليهم

لما اكرة مبعرفش اسامح او انسى للاساء ليا
وللعلم انا مش بكرة كدة لسبب بصيط لا
 دة بعد ميكون الأنسان الكرهتة عمل مواقف كتير معى يعنى بعد كذا مرة

بس انا قرائت كتب ابراج وفعلا" دى من صفات برجى 
وربنا اعلم

شكرا" عالموضوع الحلو الجديد دة


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



viviane tarek قال:


> عيب شخصيتى
> 
> انى لما احب احب اوى اوى بجد
> ولما اكرة اكرة بجد
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك*
*بس حابب اناقش جضرتك*
*الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل او الكرة *
*هاد شيء مصطنع جوانا*
*احنا اللى بنصطنعةونبرر بية موقفنا تجاة حبيبنا*
*اجمل ميزة انتى حاكيتيها *
*انك بتحبى اوى وهادا ربنا بيحبك اوى *
*لانة اكرمك بكثرة من ها الحب اللى فيكى*
*حاولى تحفظى علية *
*قليل لما نلاقى حدا بها الشكل*
*وزى ما قلتلك *
*مافى كرة  لأنة اصلا مش موجود جوانا بمثل الحب*
*وافتكرى اختى العزيزة*
*ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله *
*هادا لو سلمتى حياتك لية*
*صدقينى قلبك ما بيعرف طريق الكرة*
*شكرا انك سمحتيلى بمناقشتك فى ها الرد*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



> ماهي الصفة التي ترى انها تؤثر على شخصيتك
> وترى بانها من عيوبك التي تتمنى ان تتخلص منها ؟


*انا  عاطفيه شويه فى أخد قراراتى وده كتيييييييير بيكون غلط بتمنى اقلل شويه الحكا يه دى .
ميررررسى يا جوجو  على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما هو العيب فى شخصيتك...(ج+ربنا موجود)*



dona nabil قال:


> *انا عاطفيه شويه فى أخد قراراتى وده كتيييييييير بيكون غلط بتمنى اقلل شويه الحكا يه دى .​*​​
> 
> *ميررررسى يا جوجو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .*


*ميرسى لمرورك ولمشاركتك وسطينا يا دونا*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟

    ما هــــو العيب الذي تتمنــــــــى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك ؟؟

    لكل شخص منا شخصيته ولديه عدة مميزات تميزه عن غيره

    من الناس اضافة لذلك عدة عيوب نجده يحاول تلافيها واحيانا

    لا يحب ان يعترف بها مع انه ضروري لكل شخصية ان يكون لديها مميزات وعيوب 

    ومن العقل والمنطق ان نكون اول المعترفين بعيوبنا قبل مميزاتنا

    حتى تكون عامل مساعدة لنا في تلافيتلك العيوب

    والوصول الى الحد من ذاك العيب او التخلص منه  نهائيا... اذااستطعنا

    فالسؤال الموجه الى كل عضو من اعضاء

    المنتدى واتمنى الاجابة عليه بصـراحــه
    ^
    ^
    ماهي الصفة التي ترى انها تؤثر على شخصيتك

    وترى بانها من عيوبك التي تتمنى ان تتخلص منها ؟؟ ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

*عصبيتي بسرعه​*


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

الخجل اللي اكتر من اللزوم
شكرا


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *عصبيتي بسرعه​*



شكرا لمرورك مايكل ​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> الخجل اللي اكتر من اللزوم
> شكرا




شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

برودة اعصابي الزائدة

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

*حساسية زيادة عن اللزوم*​


----------



## Sibelle (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

الصدق الزائد!
الناس بتحب يلي بيكذب للأسف!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

*هي دي عيوب ولا ميزات ولا صفات ولا بنضحك على نفسنا ولا ايه
يعني ليه احنا بنترجم ميزه فينا على انها عيب
انا العيب اللي فيه اني
هجاوب زي الاعضاء:´طيبه زياده اوي
بس العيب الحقيقي اني:مش بكتم السر 
يعني اكتمو لمد واروح قايلاه 
مش عشان بتعمد لاء بس مبعرفش اكتم كتير
 وده بيعملي مشاكل كتيره مع الناس
وعيب تاني اني كسوله مش بستغل
 الوقت خاااالص حاجات كتيره بتفوتني 
ويمكن في كتير الناس شيفاها فيه عيب وانا مش عارفه
ده ردي على موضوعك وسؤالك
ميرسي ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## انريكي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ماهو العيب الذي تتمنى ان تتخلص منه في شخصيتك؟؟؟*

العصبيه والثقه في الناس الخلط


----------

